# Girder-springer fork for identification



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 19, 2015)

I've read/heard that this style of girder was used on the early motorized autocycles, does anyone recognize this manufacturers mark though?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 19, 2015)

Good morning Jesse,

These Webb forks were made in the 1950s for BSA, for their dedicated bicycle frame to fit the BSA Winged Wheel

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/post-ww2/1953-bsa-winged-wheel-bsa-frame-with-webbs-forks/


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 20, 2015)

Right on the money! And you know I've looked at that Winged Wheel information some time ago and I hadn't stored way the 'Webb' fork mention. 

Great! Seems like quite a stretch to find another of these specialty outfitted BSA complete sans the fork but who knows.....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2015)

Colin, right? You are awesome.... CABEr's helping CABEr's since 1996!


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 20, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Colin, right? You are awesome.... CABEr's helping CABEr's since 1996!




That's for Sure!!!

Also, That is a Cool Fork!!!!  Kind of Rough Design, But Useful!!!!

Good Luck with It!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 20, 2015)

J, They sell in UK for around £150 or so. Folks often fit them to postwar cyclemotors - bicycles with engines - as an aftermarket option. You could buy them at the time to do that. So you don't need to find a BSA frame in particular, but there are not many postwar British bikes that they would look good on apart from a motorised one

HC Webb made m/cycle forks prewar, but most people in UK know their name from their lawnmowers in the sixties


----------



## Dobie (Apr 21, 2015)

I used a WEBB girder fork on a motorized mid teens Indian clone I built a couple of years  ago


----------

